# G0704



## Transformer (Nov 30, 2014)

I have been considering a G0704 mill, but see Grizzly now has the G0759 which is the same as the G0704 but with digital read outs.  Does anyone have any comments on the G0759?

Dennis


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 30, 2014)

The 759 has been hit and miss on availability since its introduction last January. Several people here dropped their orders and went with the PM25, but those are likely sold out by now.

The 759 has nothing different about it other than the DRO. The 704 is available, last I looked, and putting a DRO on one is not that difficult and many here have done so.


----------



## brav65 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bill is correct, I am one of the people who ordered a GO759 then cancelled my order and got a PM25 and put my on DRO on.  In October Grizzly was quoting a 3 month lead time on the GO759.  Guys who ordered earlier in the year were seeing 3 plus months as well.   I saw a thread about a guy who just received his GO759 with some pictures.  Back in October Matt had 6 PM25's, and I think they are all gone, but give him a call, he should be able to give you an estimate on when he is getting more.


----------



## wnec65 (Dec 1, 2014)

I purchased a G 0704 about 5 months ago their was no wait time.  Installed I Gaging on the X and Y axis and find that to be sufficient.  I would rather put the money into a power feed than their DRO setup.  Just my opinion.  Lee


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a G0704 - if I was looking right now, I'd go with the PM25. I'm pretty sure they now come standard with the brushless DC motor and belt drive. Only problem I've had with my G0704 is the stripped drive gear - more than once. I'm probably just too heavy handed, but still, I think I'd rather have the belt drive right off the bat instead of having to add one later, like I did.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 1, 2014)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> I have a G0704 - if I was looking right now, I'd go with the PM25. I'm pretty sure they now come standard with the brushless DC motor and belt drive. Only problem I've had with my G0704 is the stripped drive gear - more than once. I'm probably just too heavy handed, but still, I think I'd rather have the belt drive right off the bat instead of having to add one later, like I did.




Yes they do come with the brushless motor, digital controller, and the belt drive.  Very nice smooth machine so far, of course my experience is zero when it comes to metal working machines, but compared to my table saw, planer, or jointer it is very quiet.  The other plus is dealing with Matt, he is a stand up guy who works hard to satisfy his customers needs.  My advice would be to go with Matt over Grizzly, just because you are dealing with one guy who knows your machine.


----------



## kwoodhands (Dec 1, 2014)

wnec65 said:


> I purchased a G 0704 about 5 months ago their was no wait time.  Installed I Gaging on the X and Y axis and find that to be sufficient.  I would rather put the money into a power feed than their DRO setup.  Just my opinion.  Lee



I did the same as you.My mill is about 5 years old and the readouts from LA Imaging have been installed for 4 years.If I recall the 12" readout was about $29.00 and the 18" I really do not recall but probably under $50.00.They work great, I still haven't installed a power feed as of yet.Sometimes just use a cordless drill and socket for the handwheel nut.
mike


----------



## outsider347 (Dec 6, 2014)

kwoodhands

I have a older 704 and would d like to inst a DRO

What lengths scales did you buy ?

Mine came with a direct read for the Z .
 Were you able to  just buy a remote display for it?
or did you have to buy a new scale & display for the Z

Tks for your response
ed


----------

